# Spokane summer 2022



## Lucas Libed (Jun 2, 2022)

I’m really excited for the comp my friends are going to be there and I’m going to meet Max Siauw which is super exciting


----------



## Tabe (Jun 2, 2022)

I'll be there! I better be since I'm the organizer  Stop by and say hello!


----------



## Cubing09 (Jun 3, 2022)

I'm going to that competition as well this will be my first competition


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jun 6, 2022)

I'm going too! It will also be my first competition, and I'm so excited to meet tons of new people.


----------

